# What do you think of new gas cans?



## Ed_GT5000

I Hate Them!
I bought one last year for pre-mix and I never could use it without spilling a little. Seriously, I hated it with a passion. Also it did not have a vent on it. Every time the sun hit it, it looked pragnent. I went to use it in my brand new Stihl trimmer and the spout broke spilling gas all over me and the trimmer. I am glad I quit smoking! Now I need a new one and I'll be dammed if I buy another of those. Seriously, what is your opinion of these new safety cans?


----------



## Hoodoo Valley

*They Suck! * Rebel now!  Check out this option I stumbled upon........... http://www.tractorforum.com/f17/new-style-fuel-containers-27659/#post193316


----------



## ben70b

I had one, like you say no vent. Last year on Father's Day I went to borrow the neighbor tiller tractor that was out of gas, after a couple minutes of fooling around I decided to take my knife and make a vent. Long story short the lock blade didn't work and I cut my finger too the bone. I now use the 5 gallon buckets with lids and spouts that that hygaurd hydrolic oil comes in. I clean em out and punch a vent hole and carry a funnel!


Would you rather pay a buck for a burger or eat a free sh!t sandwich?


----------



## pogobill

I'm not too crazy about them either. They have the vent built into the nozzle and it takes for ever for them to empty. I guess it's a bit safer to pour if it's slowed down a bit, but the nozzle isn't that flexible or forgiving. I have a couple of nozzles that have cracked, and seeing as the replacement nozzles that you can buy are hit and miss for fit, it makes for a lousy can for sure. I have bought a flexible white nozzle for one of my cans that has a screw cap on it. Works great for fueling small equipment.
Just be careful with the colours of your cans, Red for gas, yellow for diesel and blue for kerosene. Some service stations around here won't put gas in anything but a red approved gas can.


----------



## skunkhome

I actually like them for small engines in one or two gallon. However you must be sure to trigger the nozzle to vent built up pressure before you try to pour. I made the mistake of not doing that while filling a small gas tank and instantaneously blew out more than twice what I needed to fill the tank and the can didn't look bloated. Btw: we used to use surplus jerrycans and if they were sealed up right they would swell up also but never had one rupture.


----------



## 82corvette

Years ago when we drag raced they sold cans at the track made by Gott. They had an automatic vent and worked fantastic. Unfortunately the are no longer available.


----------



## skunkhome

I have an old gott 4 gal can and it is a great can.


----------



## Thomas

Also have old can but I painted yellow,would trade it for any of new ones.


----------



## mark15857

They do suck. I've drilled a vent hole and use a scew to seal it when not filling. Works well but you need to get some fuel out when it full or it spills all over the hood when you tip it.


----------



## UncleJoe

I've spilled more gas with the new "safety can" than I ever did with the old spout and vent types. I pick up old gas cans at auctions when I can find them but you pay a premium for them. Everyone seems to want them.


----------



## OldBuzzard

To say what I think about the new cans would require language that is not considered polite in mixed company, and would get one banned from most online forums.

I now use cans made by Justrite. They aren't cheap, but they should last almost forever.

I like the 5 Gal with the funnel and got mine at Rural King.
http://www.ruralking.com/justrite-5-gallon-safety-can.html


They do make other styles and with a bit of searching you can fine them a a lot lower price than what they show on their web site.
http://www.justritesafetyonline.com/c-107-cans.aspx


----------



## ftorleans1

I would just love to have the paper pushers who think up these new designs actually try and hold a new EPA approved "FULL" 5 gallon gas can while filling a lawn and garden tractor such as a Gravely where the gas fill is a high mount. Lets see how they like these new style cans..... The smaller 1 to 2-1/2 gal cans aren't as bad but wow, the 5 gallon ones.... I have broke more spouts and spilled more fuel since the new designs came onto the market than the previous 25 or so years using the traditional vented cans... So, To be polite, Yes the new designs SUCK so bad, They have dwarfed into a vacuum.....


----------



## gniesen

*New gas cans*

The new cans and nozzles came about as a product of the California Air Regulatory Board, CARB for short. Their Nazi style over reach deemed that lawn mower gas cans evaporated and spilled too much fuel / fumes into the air creating a major pollution hazard (ya right!). Hench the need for a new spout design, now adopted nation wide. The only problem is their fanatical approach to eliminating any gas fumes has come up with these poorly designed spouts that spill way more fuel on the ground and equipment being fuels then the old style spouts ever did. 

The best way around this is to buy Septor Military gas cans from a supplier in Canada or off of Ebay. They are the best cans ever made when you add the long clear flexible fuel spout.

http://www.expeditionportal.com/equipment/equipment_reviews/Scepter_Can/scepter_can.php

Take care,

Greg


----------



## markl

In my opinion, the Blitz self venting spouts were the best (rigid black spout with removable yellow cap). The flexible plastic spouts on the old vented plastic cans (such as Rubbermaid) were bad because while wrestling a full 5 gal can I've had the flex spout flick up at the end of a pour and residual gas in the spout would fly everywhere. Self-storing flexible spouts were bad as I'd always get gas on my hands from pulling out the spout. I've yet to see a *good* spill-proof spout design, although some are better than others. If you don't need one right away, I recommend scouring garage and estate sales for the older style cans/spouts as a cheaper alternative to eBay.


----------



## Ed Hill

Somewhere on the web, there is an instructional video on how to adapt the new safety gas containers so they are usable. It involves removing the valve section of the spout and putting a tire valve in the handle for a vent.
I agree that the new containers are an unnecessary intrusion into our lives and that they probably result in more spills rather than less.
My advice is that no one ever vote for a big government politician again.


----------



## jedigene

*Fill from 5 gallon gas can*

I use a handheld, battery operated hand pump to fill my rider mower and etc. It uses two D cell batteries, has a flexible hose. Just insert into can, place flexible hose into tank, press button, and wait for tank to fill. I love it. Pump is $14 to $20 dollars, depending on where purchased. Purchase at eBay, Amazon and various places. 

:usa:Bye


----------



## Pa.Pete

I just drilled a hole in mine just below the handle, and inserted an automotive valve stem with the core removed. After you drill the hole use a stiff wire to fish the valve stem through, make sure it is secure in the hole. Then just unscrew the cap before you pour the fuel, works great.
Pete


----------



## tbzep

I bought a nozzle replacement kit complete with air vent. You have to drill a hole for the new vent, but it works. They are about $10 at Tractor Supply, Rural King, eBay, etc.

http://ezpourspout.com/wp/


----------



## yagerzzz

I too am absolutely appalled at the new gas can spouts. I never thought I'd have a strong opinion on somthing so trivial, but when the govt screws up something so conceptually simple and important, it's hard no to be pissed off. I have an older Blitz gas can with a vent and one of the no-nonsense flex spouts that simply pulls out of the can and never leaks. It's pretty darn good. Very rarely, but occassionally, I've had the flex end flip out of the filler neck of the tank I was filling and spilt a little gas. Has probably happened 5 times in 10+ years. I have an even older Blitz can with a vent and a solid spout with a cap for the end of it. Never, ever spilt any gas with that one.

Fast forward to my newer Blitz diesel can. No vent. Had a trigger I had to pull to start the fuel flow. In very first year, I spilt fuel every other time i tried to use it. The mechanism would leak, and it was very difficult to get the fuel to flow. I got used to it, but still hated it. Then it broke. I bought the only replacement I could find that would supposedly fit. Even worse! It has some sort of plastic compression spring thing that has to be compressed before fuel will flow. I've yet to use it without spilling fuel! It works so poorly, I now take it all the way off and pour my diesel straight out of the can with no spout.

My brother had a newer red gas tank with a similar new style spout. Two weekends ago, I spilt gas over the entire front of my shirt trying to fill a jet ski with it. Had to towel off as best as I could and ride home with the windows down in the truck. Everyone was dying from the fumes. Even got a decent amount in one of my shoes.

We should douse all the CARB people from California with the gas that's been spilt since their "reingineered" spouts and light 'em up! That would be fuel well wasted. Those people don't have a clue...


----------



## Halifax

The gov has its hand in waaay too many things. If they are going to "fix" everything we do, they can start by mandating every engineer to personally use, fix, or replace whatever they design, maybe some hands on experience would make them design something useful and practical.


----------



## cheepsox

Well thank heavens the big Gubmint stepped in to fix something that was not already broken. They have such a great track record! They are now screwing things up on purpose. This allows them to demand increased taxes to pay for the "solutions".


----------



## wjjones

I bought a spout exstension for mine, and it works good now.


----------



## TractorWrangler

The new gas can is the biggest environmental disaster since the oil pipeline ruptured.

Gas everywhere...


----------



## roscoe

I've given away all the plastic cans that were around here, I have accumulated half-a-dozen of those dome-top steel cans, the newer ones have plastic vents and plastic fill-tubes, the older ones have two caps on the top of the can, one has a flex-metal spout. Sturdy, trouble-free, don't tip over in my truck.
r


----------



## TractorWrangler

My older cans never leak. I lay them down on their sides full in the sun and rairly see a wet spot even when they expand with the heat of the sun. But that's really not the issue... The new cans overflow the tractor tank because it's hard to see when it's getting full. I have to duct tape the safety nozzle back to pour it in. Often I just get frustrated and remove the spout completely and break out the trusty funnel.

This is an insane use of taxpayer money. I find it hard to believe they used MY money to do this, and I can't fire the idiots...

Classic example of too much government, and government over reach.

This is left wing California crazy stuff. Welcome to the world of left wing know it alls forcing themselves into your lives. Classic Communisim.


----------



## jhngardner367

Do you think they can make one that actually REACHES the filler neck on cars/trucks ?

Marcintosh,
Have YOU ever used one of these cans(especially in a rainstorm/blizzard) ?
The point being,that these are SUPPOSED to be "safety" cans,but pose more of a hazard than the older ones....especially to people that aren't strong enough to lift a 5 gallon can that weighs 35lbs,and has a valve that doesn't work with one hand.
Hold that 35lbs for the 8.5 minutes it takes to empty,and it hurts !
Having said this, I can only surmise that you have never had to USE one.


----------



## roscoe

jhngardner367 said:


> Do you think they can make one that actually REACHES the filler neck on cars/trucks ?
> .


Or fits into them once you get them up there.....

I don't think it's left-wing hippie commie government anything, I think it's because some dumb-as-a brick whose cousin is a lawyer sueing the living you-know-what out of a gas can manufacturer because they spilled some gas on their nice shoes, and the manufacturer doing what they had to to avoid yet another 16 million dollar lawsuit. That's why you can't start a lawnmower nowadays without sitting HERE and holding THIS and pushing THAT and saying seven HAIL MARY's into the voice recognition software. Well, not the last.......until next week......


----------



## Hoodoo Valley

tbzep said:


> I bought a nozzle replacement kit complete with air vent. You have to drill a hole for the new vent, but it works. They are about $10 at Tractor Supply, Rural King, eBay, etc.
> 
> http://ezpourspout.com/wp/


There we go....See? Problem fixed!


----------



## Ed_GT5000

In the old days I did not like the old metal safety cans, Now I wish I had one.


----------



## smokedragon

OldBuzzard said:


> To say what I think about the new cans would require language that is not considered polite in mixed company, and would get one banned from most online forums.
> 
> I now use cans made by Justrite. They aren't cheap, but they should last almost forever.
> 
> I like the 5 Gal with the funnel and got mine at Rural King.
> http://www.ruralking.com/justrite-5-gallon-safety-can.html
> 
> 
> They do make other styles and with a bit of searching you can fine them a a lot lower price than what they show on their web site.
> http://www.justritesafetyonline.com/c-107-cans.aspx


I second the Justrite can, I have a similar one that I purchased at a local hardware store. I still have a 5 gallon plastic one, but I only fill it when I am going to bring 5 gallons to the tractor and empty it immediately. If I am getting gas that will be sitting in the can for more than 30 minutes, the metal can is the ONLY one I use.

Not worth the frustration.....


----------



## Deerlope

When I buy one that is new I braze in an 1/8" brass very short nipple and then I put a radiator petcock on it. Now I have a safety can that I can safely pour fuel out of without slopping it all over and it don't take forever to get it out.


----------



## ProfessorJWN

*Just like Washington, bloated and spewing toxic fumes*

The new cans are really bad for several reasons, number one, they create vapor due to vacuum created by the fuel trying to exit the jug.

That plus the "dangerous way that the safety interlock catches on the lip of the fuel tank both tears up the fuel tank and causes spills.

I am glad the washingtonians didn't reinvent the fork, we'd all starve.

These cans also seem to collect a lot more water vapor that condenses into the fuel than the old ones did, that plus they have a shelf life of 2 years tops (until they split) pretty much makes them useless.


----------



## jman9404

I understand the need but disagree with the solution. I find the new spouts more dangerous, especially if your fuel has heated up and is now a pressurized fire ball.


Sent from my iPad using Tractor Forum


----------



## case580sl

The new gas cans are a POC. I'm tired of the worthless safety devices that are forced on the public in the name of protecting inept ignorant people.


----------



## Deerlope

Do what the Amish do when using the plastic safety can.s They just drive a 20 penny nail spike up near the handle. It makes for an air tight vent. When removed it is a vent. I have seen them filled them and pour from them and they work good. If there becomes to much pressure in the can it will just push the nail out.


----------



## jhngardner367

I bought a squeeze primer for boats(large size),and put tubing on both ends. 
I just set the can on the truck bed rail,insert the hose,and squeeze the bulb. It empties 5 gal. in 3 minutes,and I don't have to hold it !
Works great for the lawn tractors.


----------



## skunkhome

We used to have a can with a pump, like a garden sprayer, and a trigger nozzle on a hose. It was about three gallons and we used it to fuel our two cycle mowers and outboard motors. Great clean delivery system.


----------



## Cublover

tractor beam said:


> There we go....See? Problem fixed!


Problem fixed for ANOTHER $10.!!


----------



## ProfessorJWN

*Gov*

Why does the government need to be involved with Gas cans anyway? food and Medicine, I can see, but gas cans?

Seriously, these new cans are dangerous. Good thing the CHICOMS make them (and give kick backs to the Clinton clan via WAL*MART. Otherwise these things would be banned like Chevy Pickup truck Saddle Tanks.

I have almost had engine fires a couple of times with these crap cans. If the idea is to release more "Gas Vapor" into the air, it works. Also good for wasting the "cheap gasoline" that the government gets it's profits from. 3.00+ a gallon for 6 years now....hope and change.....rather have Hope and Crosby, at least you could laugh at that.

Anyway, I hate those cans too. wonder whose kid invented them??


----------



## bkbrown

*check these out*

http://www.nospill.com/

I did find a 2 1/2" Gal. NoSpill can - It works as advertised and when I need another 5 Gal. can - this is what I'll get.


----------



## d1weber

you can buy a spout kit that replaces the no spill spout with the old style spout and has a vent you put in your new can. They work great.


----------



## roscoe

With my latest dump-find, I'm up to six of those old dome-top steel cans now, I don't have a single plastic can left on the farm. I took the last ones down to the dump. We have a dump in my small town that the custom is that you leave the good stuff in a designated area beside the recycling dumpsters, and if it doesn't find a home after a couple of weeks, the dump guy tosses it into the bin. Many wonderful things have come to me that way....a few weeks ago got me a cat-zero single-bottom plow and set of discs that'll fit right on my Bolens!
R


----------

